# Question about ObamaCare



## lakeladyiowa (Feb 20, 2015)

What the better advantage (cheaper) to stay Married or Divorce to get on ObamaCare?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

HI Lake Lady welcome to the forum,

There's already a thread running about Obamacare, you may find it quicker to post your answer on there..you'll find the thread here.. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/12572-Obamacare


----------

